# Lobsters



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

Went out yesterday morning and picked a good mess of lobster mushrooms, and a few assorted boletes. Lobster shrooms are one of my favorites.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

Yummmm. Did ya have to walk far?  Havent seen any shrooms around here. Will wait a few days after this rain.

Ever pick in any cow fields?


----------



## Duff (Sep 11, 2017)

Interesting. Never had them


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

BornNRaised said:


> Yummmm. Did ya have to walk far?  Havent seen any shrooms around here. Will wait a few days after this rain.
> 
> Ever pick in any cow fields?



Yep. Get purple-spored puffballs and meadow mushrooms out of the cow pastures. I don't pick the little blue-staining ones growing on the cow piles, though. I can see enough real snakes around here without them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

Duff said:


> Interesting. Never had them



Lobster mushrooms are a case of a Hypomyces fungus attacking _Russula_ and _Lactarius_ mushrooms and parasitizing them. The host mushrooms are white. Interestingly enough, the host mushrooms are not really edible until they've been parasitized by the Hypomyces fungus and turn orange and deformed.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

heard that


----------



## Big7 (Sep 11, 2017)

BornNRaised said:


> heard that



Been there. Done that!


----------

